# DIY Flash Bracket



## chrisburke (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anyone seen a decent design out there for a DIY flash bracket... ??


----------



## rlcphotos (Sep 15, 2008)

did you "Google" it


----------



## rlcphotos (Sep 15, 2008)

er try this


http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=93979


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 15, 2008)

yea i googled it,  but i'm looking for actual plans... all i found are final product pictures


----------

